# اختبر معلوماتك المعماريه ..!



## معماري لاحقا (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حبيت اشارك بفكره .. ان شاء الله تفيدنا كلنا
الهدف هو اننا نزود معلوماتنا المعماريه شويه .. بالتبادل

هابدأ انا بسؤال
وانتظر عضو يعرف الاجابة عليه
وصاحب الاجابة الصحيحة يسأل سؤال ثاني
او يعتذر عن السؤال حتى يسأل عضو غيره
وهكذا
................

طبعا موضوع الاسئلة كل ما يختص بالعمارة
معماريين واعمال معمارية ونظريات في العمارة وتسميات وغيره

يالله نشوف الثقافة المعمارية فينها ....!!


سؤالي هو ...


من هو المعماري الذي تميز باستخدام الخرسانة
حتى اعتبره المعماريون ولقبوه ب(ابو الخرسانة المسلحة) ؟؟

​


----------



## alzaeime (9 يناير 2009)

August Peret 

فرنسي

لا يحظرني سؤال معماري الآن 

لذلك آمل ان يسال من بعدي


----------



## hiba (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

فكرة رائعة، لازم نسميك أبو الأفكار...إن أردتم أنا سأطرح سؤال:

أي مدرسة معمارية تحمل شعار " أقل يعني أكثر": Less is More ؟


----------



## hiba (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

فكرة رائعة، لازم نسميك أبو الأفكار...إن أردتم أنا سأطرح سؤال:

أي مدرسة معمارية تحمل شعار " أقل يعني أكثر": Less is More ؟


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (10 يناير 2009)

هل تعنين أخت هبة مدرسة الباوهاوس


----------



## hiba (10 يناير 2009)

لا ...قربت قليلاَ...هي مدرسة تتجنب استعمال التفاصيل الزائدة


----------



## معماري لاحقا (10 يناير 2009)

اختي hiba اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي الاهتمام والمرور بالموضوع و كما اهنأك بحصولك علي عضوية مميزة من المنتدي .......
بس انا حبيت اضع موضوع هادف نستفيد منة كلنا ان شاء الله .
انا حاليا بفكر في اجابة سؤالك .........

اتمني للجميع التوفيق والسعادة
معماري لاحقا


----------



## محمد ظاهر (12 يناير 2009)

المعماري هو ليكوربزية الفرنسي و اكبر دليل على دلك هي مشروع فيلا الشلال التي استخدم فيها الكنتليفر الطائر من الخرسانة المسلحة


----------



## معماري لاحقا (12 يناير 2009)

صح يا بشمهندس محمد ظاهر برافووووووووو


ها مستنيين الاسئلة يا معماريين فين النشاط


----------



## Alinajeeb (12 يناير 2009)

من صمم فيلا ميري (1939)


----------



## oxygeen (12 يناير 2009)

*Less is More هي مقولة شهيرة للمعماري ليدوين ميس فان دير رو *Mies van der Rohe
وهوز من رواد مدرسة minimalisme (عفوا لا أعرف ترجمتها بالعربية)

أخ "محمد ظاهر" انت تقصد frank lloyd wright ؟؟؟


----------



## oxygeen (12 يناير 2009)

مصمم فيلا ميري هو المعماري الفلندي "الفار الطو" Alvar Aalto


----------



## ابو هدير (12 يناير 2009)

فيلا الشلال من تصميم فرانك لويد رايت وليس لو كوربوزية
اما مقولة less is more فهي للمعماري الحداثي ميس فان دوره والتى رد عليها المعماري المابعد حداثي روبرت فنتوري بقولة less is bore فكيف للقليل ان يكون كثير ..
اعتقد من المدرسة الوظيفية التي تقول less is more...


----------



## سحر العمارة (12 يناير 2009)

بصراحة موضوع رائع جدا .... من جهة اختبار للمعلومات ، و من جهة أخرى تعلم شيء جديد او تذكر معلومة منسية ....مشكور على الموضوع المميز.


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (12 يناير 2009)

أولا الموضوع جميل لكن نريد من الإدارة المشاركة وتثبيت الإجابات الصحيحة على الأسئلة المطروحة حتى لا تكثر الأسئلة دون معرفة الإجابات الصحيحة عن بعضها وشكرا


----------



## ابو هدير (12 يناير 2009)

اقترح انه الي طرح السؤال يرد اذا كانت الاجابة صح ولا خطاء ويعطي الضؤ الاخضر في حال كونها صحيحة لـالشخص الي جاوب وهكذا.


----------



## hiba (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

الإجابة الصحيحة لسؤال أي مدرسة معمارية تحمل شعار " أقل يعني أكثر": Less is More ؟

هو : Minimalism

وصاحب المقولة : Less is More هو المعماري الكبير

Ludwig Mies van der Rohe

الأخ الذي أجاب الإجابة الصحيحة و الكاملة:

Oxygeen

بارك الله فيك وبكل من حاول الإجابة...

والجميل بهذه المدرسة أنها لا تستغني عن استعمال التفاصيل غير اللازمة، فيكون المبنى بسيط ومريح للنظر. ويترك مجال للظلال أن تظهر المبنى، وللإنعكاسات على الزجاج لتعكس الطبيعة.


----------



## ابو هدير (12 يناير 2009)

وين صديقنا يحط سؤال؟ منتظرينة.. ولا انا احط سؤالي؟؟


----------



## oxygeen (13 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا أخت هبة وبارك الله فيك

السؤال و آسف على التأخير:
-ما سر تصميم المبنى المكعب في باريس بهذا الشكل؟؟؟


----------



## sadoboza (13 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالفعل وهذا حقيقى مصمم فيلا الشلال هو المعمارى فرانك لويد رايت تسلم ابو هدير


----------



## Alinajeeb (13 يناير 2009)

إجابه صحيحه أوكسجين


----------



## hiba (13 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

إجابة على السؤال: -ما سر تصميم المبنى المكعب في باريس بهذا الشكل؟؟؟

سر تصميم المبنى المكعب "Le Grand Arche" الموجود في ساحة " La Defense" هو أن يكون على المحور الأساسي للمنطقة التاريخية، والذي يضم قوس النصر " Arc de Triomphe" ، " Le Louvre" ، ساحة الشانزيايزيه. ولا بد أن يكون مفرغ حتى تبقى فتحة قوس النصر خالية من الشوائب، والرؤية واضحة.

فهل الإجابة صحيحة، أم أنها غير واضحة؟

ملاحظة: كما علمت أن في أحد الأيام أعطيت رخصة لمبنى مكاتب طويل لشركة BMW، وعندما أشرفت على النهاية في التنفيذ، اكتشفوا أن قوس النصر وكأن في " قشة كبريت"...النتيجة أصدر أمر تهدم مبنى الBMW بكامله!


----------



## oxygeen (13 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا أخت هبة لكني لم أسأل عن موقع المبنى . علما أنه لا يوازي المحور التاريخي لمدينة باريس (متحف اللوفر-المسلة المصرية-ساحة الوئام-قوس النصر), مل يشكل زاوية 6.33° وذلك كي تتجنب أساساته نفق الطريق السيار تحت الأرض كما يمثل نفس الزاوية بين متحف اللوفر ونفس المحور.






لكن السؤال كان عن شكل المبنى بحد ذاته... 
للإشارة الجواب له صلة مع MINIMALISM من الجواب السابق.


----------



## ابو هدير (13 يناير 2009)

طيب امنح السؤال لشخص هبه.


----------



## oxygeen (13 يناير 2009)

حسن الجواب هو: أن مصمم المبنى يتبع دراسة الطبيعة لإستخراج الحلول لأشكال تستهلك أقل قدر من المواد. مثل خلايا النحل، عش العنكبوت، بعض النباتات....
و لتصميم هذا المبنى وضع المهندس شكل مكعب داخل ماء به صابون وأخذ شكل الفقاعة المتشكلة (الصورة المرفقة) التي تمثل حل الطبيعة للهيكل الذي يستهلك أقل كمية من المادة.
أنقل السؤال التالي للأخت هبه


----------



## ابو هدير (13 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي اكسجين على هذه المعلومة ...
فكره حلوة لاستنباط الافكار


----------



## adel mohamed (13 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اريد تصميم هندسي خارجي للمنزل بلكونات وشبابيك 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## adel mohamed (13 يناير 2009)

*dodey_2011************

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اريد تصميم هندسي خارجي للمنزل بلكونات وشبابيك 
جزاكم الله كل خير مساحه المنزل 10م طول في 11م عرض علي 2واجهه


----------



## hiba (14 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكراً جزيلا أخونا Oxygeen...تعلمنا معلومة جديدة

مع أنني لم أعرف الإجابة، ولكن يبدو أن السؤال نقل لي !

السؤال (السهل):

ماهي قاعدة: ( FFF(Triple F ، إلى ماذا ترمز، من قالها، ولأي مدرسة تنتمي؟

أتوقع أن يكون الرد سريع


----------



## oxygeen (14 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا أخت هبة
FFF هي إختصار لمقولة "form follows function" "الشكل يتبع الوظيفة" شعار المدرسة الوظيفية.
وصاحب المقولة هو معلم فرانك لويد رايت:
لويس سوليفان louis sullivan

*إذا كانت الإجابة صحيحة وكافية أنقل السؤال إلى أحد المشاركين......
*


----------



## معماري لاحقا (14 يناير 2009)

احبز اجابة اخي oxygeen


----------



## hiba (14 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

إجابة صحيحة للأخ Oxygeen

الآن ننتظر سؤال جديد.


----------



## ابو هدير (14 يناير 2009)

برافو اخي اكسجين


----------



## معماري لاحقا (15 يناير 2009)

ازيكوا كلكوووووووووو انا اسف اني اتاخرت عليكم علشان اشارك معاكم الحورات المعمارية المفيدة 

سؤال لطيف شوية 
من هو المعماري المصمم للبيت الابيض ؟
ومن هو المعماري الذي شيد ALts museam


----------



## معماري لاحقا (15 يناير 2009)

أسئلة اخري .....................
مين هو مؤسس نظرية التفكيكية Deconstructivism

السؤال سهل...............و ممكن تعمل سيرش و تجيبه.....؟

في انتظار الإجابات..............

و اللي يجاوب صح يحط سؤال جديد و حلال عليه النقطة ......

تحياتي ليكووووووو كلكوووووووو


----------



## ابو هدير (15 يناير 2009)

اعتقد مصمم التفكيكية ( الذي اسس فكرها هو جاك دريدا) Jacques Derrida
وكان ذلك في الادب والذي ﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺒﺘﻔﻜﻴﻙ ﺍﻟﻠﻐﺔ ﻭﻫﺩﻡ ﻗﻭﺍﻋﺩﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺭﻭﻓﺔ..


----------



## ابو هدير (15 يناير 2009)

البيت الابيض من تصميم المهندس المعماريالايرلندي "جيمس هوبان"واستوحى تصميم البيت الأبيض من قصر أيرلندي يدعى Leinster House وتم الانتهاء منه عام 1800م واظن تم البدء فيه مابين عام 1792-1794.. 
الشق الثاني من السؤال مش عارف انت قاصد الارت ميوزيم او الالت؟؟


----------



## oxygeen (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
بعد بحث صغير
مصمم البيت الأبيض هو المهندس الإرلندي james Hoban

للإشارة لقد بينت أبحاث حديثة إستخدام الرخام الجزائري في تزيين جدران البيت الأبيض وقد زين قديما مجموعة من القصور والحمامات بتونس و إيطاليا خلال الفترة الرومانية.
وتبقى مجموعة كبيرة من مقالع الرخام ذو الجودة العالية اليوم بإنتظار إستغلالها بالمستوى المطلوب.


----------



## معماري لاحقا (15 يناير 2009)

برافو ابو هدير علي اجابتك علي التفكيكية 
اما عن مصمم البيت الابيض هو توماس جيفرسون 
اما مازال السؤال مطروح عن من هو المعماري الذي شيدALts museam ?????


----------



## oxygeen (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو منك أخ معماري لاحقا مراجعة معلومتك فمصمم البيت الأبيض هو *المهندس الإرلندي james Hoban
وليس ثالث رؤساء الولايات المتحدة المعماري **Thomas Jefferson**الذي أضاف بعض الإضافات البسيطة (ناحيية جناح الإقمة وصلته بالجناحين الشرقي و الغربي) وذلك **بعد توليه الرئاسة ** سنة 1801, أي أشهر بعد إنتهاء الأشغال.*

أما عن Altes Museum ببرلين فهو من تصميم المعماري Karl Friedrich Schinkel


----------



## ابو هدير (15 يناير 2009)

ماعتقدش انه توماس جيفرسون لان توماس جيرفسون مو معماري
توماس جيرفسون : الرئيس الثالث للولايات المتحدة الامريكية 
اما بشان المعماري فهو james Hoban (جيمس هوبان) ..فهو كان صاحب الفكرة في تأسيس البيت الابيض .. وكان نفسه غير مقتنع بالتصاميم (كانت سريعة) لضيق الوقت.
وكان البيت الابيض كبيرجداً تفريباً اكبر من الحالي بنسبة 3 :1 ومنهم من يقول بنسبة 5: 1 ..على العموم كان 
الي اسسه بالفعل هو مهندس فرنسي يدعى Pierre Charles ..
هذا والله اعلم.. ترو نسيت مادة تاريخ العمارة


----------



## ابو هدير (15 يناير 2009)

والمقصود ب المؤسس الفعلي لــPierre Charles .. الفرنسي....... فهو الي حدد مكان اقامة البيت الابيض ضمن واشنطن والمنطقة نفسها....
طبعاً Pierre Charles هو مخطط كبير .. وكان من احد الذين شاركو بتخطيط مدينة واشنطن


----------



## oxygeen (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخ أبو هدير كون *توماس جيرفسون الرئيس الثالث للولايات المتحدة الامريكية لا يمنع أن يكون معماري.
وله بعض الإنجازات خاصة في ولاية فرجينيا منها جامعة فرجينيا, و قد ساهم في وضع مخططات واشنطن.

وتنسبه الأسطورة إلى المنظمة السرية *freemasonry* وبأن مخطط واشنطن يحمل دلالات مخفية (مثل فيلم "دافينشي كود")
*


----------



## reda_az2003 (16 يناير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## معماري لاحقا (16 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخ اوكسيجين علي الافادة فعلا اطلعت علي اوراقي بالسنوات السابقة من الدراسة وجد لي انة james Hoban .
وفعلا مصمم Altes هو Karl Friedrich Schinkel .
اشكركم علي الافادات لنا جميعا .


خالص تحياتي


----------



## oxygeen (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
العفو أخ معماري لاحقا
 وشكرا لك عل هذا الموضوع الشيق و المفيد

إسمحوا لي بأن أطرح السؤال التالي:
نعود إلى العمارة الحديثة. كيف إستطاع المهندس التفكيكي rem koolhaas حل معضلة وضع مسبح فوق سطح بيت من زجاج في مشروعه الأول Villa Dall'Ava ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو هدير (16 يناير 2009)

سؤال قوي ..........


----------



## oxygeen (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
لم أقصد أخ أبو هدير وضع سؤال تعجيزي بل أردت أن تكون الأسئلة في مجالات تفتح الآفاق لتطبيقات فعلية وليست أسئلة تاريخية فقط
على العموم الإجابة عن السؤال هي كالتالي:
إجابة إلى رغبة المالك بمنزل مفتوح على الحديقة, غرف نوم بجناحين جناح للوالدين و جناح للبنت ومسبح على السطح يطل على برج إيفل ومدينة باريس. تمكن المهندس كولاس من التوصل إلى حل عبقري يكمن في إستخدام المسبح (أساس المشكلة) كعارضة beam لرفع الجناحين في تحد للجاذبية.
أرفق مخططات المبنى و منظور أنجزته خلال بحث عن الفيلا.

أترك للأخ أبو هدير مسؤولية طرح السؤال التالي

بالمناسبة من إنجازات المهندس الهولندي *rem koolhaas *
Guggenheim Museum of Las Vegas و مقر التلفزة المركزية الصينية الجديد ببكين (الصورة الرمزية)


----------



## osyli (17 يناير 2009)

*Rem Koolhaas villa dall'ava*


3D computeranimation
space concept

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUGPeVu8T7U
​


----------



## oxygeen (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا أخ osyli على الإضافة المميزة. 
يبدو أني تسرعت, تستحق العلامة الكاملة و السؤال التالي.

لم يكن السؤال بتلك الصعوبة أخ أبوهدير...


----------



## alaa_1986 (17 يناير 2009)

فكرة مفيدة وممتعة جدا جدا جدا 
أتمنى انها تستمر وفي انتظار السؤال التالي وان شاء الله اكون من الاجابات الصحيحة


----------



## ابو هدير (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخ اوكسجين على معلوماتك .. وعلى نقل السؤال لي
السؤال هو 
راجت في بداية العشقرن العشرين مقولة تقول (الزخرفة جريمة )
لاي معماري تعود هذه المقولة ؟؟ ولاي مدرسة معمارية يصنف؟؟


----------



## alaa_1986 (17 يناير 2009)

Pioneer architect Adolf Loos..in his essay of 1908, Ornament and Crime
one of the most important and influential Austrian and Czechoslovak architects of European Modern architecture
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_Loos
http://www.designer-artbanks.com/index.htm


----------



## oxygeen (17 يناير 2009)

نررجو أن تبقى الأسئلة و الأجوبة باللغة العربية لتعم الفائدة


----------



## alaa_1986 (17 يناير 2009)

المعماري الرائد أدولف لوس ... في مقالة له عام 1908 (( الزخرفة والجريمة))
واحد من أهم مهندسي العمارة الأوروبية الحديثة في النمسا و تشيكوسلوفاكيا
والمواقع بها معلومات أكثر عن المعماري ونظريته 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_Loos
http://www.designer-artbanks.com/index.htm


----------



## alaa_1986 (17 يناير 2009)

المعماري الرائد أدولف لوس ... في مقالة له عام 1908 (( الزخرفة والجريمة))
واحد من أهم مهندسي العمارة الأوروبية الحديثة في النمسا و تشيكوسلوفاكيا
والمواقع بها معلومات أكثر عن المعماري ونظريته 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_Loos
http://www.designer-artbanks.com/index.htm


----------



## ابو هدير (17 يناير 2009)

برافو اخ علاء هو فعلاً ادولف لوس كان الموضوع (الزخرفة والجريمة ) منسوبه اليه .. والتي استغلت بعد ذلك في المدرسة الحديثة في العمارة ..
انقل السؤال اليك اخ علا ..
وتحياتي للاخ اوكسجين على روحه العالية ..


----------



## ابو هدير (17 يناير 2009)

بالمناسبة يصنف لوس من عمالقة المدرسة الوظيفية وكان لكره الزخرفة تأثير على بعض المعماريين مثل جروبيوس و لي كربوزير..

اتفضل اخي علا وحط سؤالك ..


----------



## alaa_1986 (17 يناير 2009)

انا سعيدة لأني بجد بحثت عن المعلومة واستفدت.. وفكرة ان الواحد يبحث أولا ليعرف المعلومة أو حتى ليتأكد أو يستزيد لو كانت لديه فكرة مسبقة فكرة ممتازة وبصراحة وجدت ان الأسئلة التي تطرح متميزة جدا ومن يقوم بطرح الأسئلة أفقهم واسع ومتميز
بارك الله في الجميع ... 
لا يحضرني سؤال الآن أنقل السؤال لمن يرغب وان شاء الله أفكر في سؤال


----------



## ابو هدير (17 يناير 2009)

خلاص اوك مشكوره اختي علا ...
نشوف الاخ اوكسجين واسئلته الي تحرك الدماغ .. منظرين سؤالك اخ اكسجين.. السؤال مره ثانية -ثالثة لك .


----------



## oxygeen (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك أخ أبوهدير

السؤال التالي عن برج العرب بدبي:
كيف يصمد البرج في مواجهة العاملين التاليين:
-الغوص في رمال الشاطئ علما أنه مبني فوق أول جزيرة إصطناعية بمدينة دبي؟؟؟
-إهتزاز هيكله الخارجي بسبب رياح الخليج العاتية؟؟؟


----------



## معماري لاحقا (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
بداية اود ان اتقدم بخالص الشكر والاحترام للسادة المهندسين بالمنتدي للتفاعل مع المواضيع الهادفة ذات الطابع 
 المؤثر بنا .
 وكما اتقدم بخالص الاحترام للسادة المشرفين بالقسم المعماري للمجهودات التواصلة التي لا تنقطع دوما .
 اود انة مما لاحظتة ودون تحيز للموضوع هذا انة اقبا علية اخوتي المعماريين ونستفيد منة كثيرا وكثيرا فلذا 
رجاء من اخوتي المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع للافادة والاستفادة ووفقنا المولي لما يحبة ويرضاه واشكركم جميعا.
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## alaa_1986 (18 يناير 2009)

برج العرب مقام على الرمال على جزيرة اصطناعية ...
الجزيرة نفسها محمية بواسطة وحدات خرسانية خاصة جوفاء تعمل كدروع مشكلة سطح مائل مثقب إلى سطح البحر تمتص تأثير الأمواج دون إلقاء مياه على سطح الجزيرة .
صمم البرج مرتكزا على 250 pile خرساني بقطر 1.5m على عمق 40m تحت سطح البحر ولا يوجد سوى الرمل على عقد هذه ال piles ويعتمد على الاحتكاك لمقاومة الغوص في هذه الرمال 
ويقاوم البرج الرياح عن طريق تصميم المسقط الأفقي الثلاثي والمرتكز كما ذكرت على 250 pile بعمق 40m 
في انتظار التعليق والإضافة بالتأكيد ...


----------



## oxygeen (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا أخت alaa_1986
الجواب الأول صحيح
لكن على العكس فشكل البرج ليس إنسيابيا كما يبدو. وكان ممكن أن يتفكك هيكله إثر إهتزازه بفعل الرياح لولا الإضافة التي أجراها المهنندسون أثناء إنجاز المشروع.
نصف العلامة للأخت alaa_1986


----------



## alaa_1986 (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا Oxygeen على اهتمامك والتوضيح والتصحيح والأسئلة المتميزة ...
هل ممكن توضح الإضافة التي أجراها المهندسين أثناء التنفيذ ؟ 
وشكرا مرة أخرى  وأتمنى دوام واستمرارية هذا المستوى واستمرار تميز كل المشاركين وأسئلتهم


----------



## oxygeen (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
-أولا تكملة للجواب الأول: فإن مبدأ مساحة الإحتكاك يشبه غرس عمود مظلة شاطئ في الرمال: في البداية يكون سهلا لكن كلما زاد طول الجزء المغروس في الرمل تزيد قوة مقاومته حتى تعادل قوة الثقل الذي يحمله.
- بالنسبة للجواب الثاني: فقد وضع المهندسون 11 ثقلا على شكل أرجوحات في المناطق الأكثر تعرضا للإهتزاز. عند إهتزاز المبنى تتأرجح هذه الأثقال (التي تبلغ 5 أطنان لكل واحد) عكس إهتزاز المبنى مما يؤدي إلى تخفيف مداه.
أرجو أن يكون الجواب واضح.
و أحول السؤال التالي للأخت Alaa (علا ربما) أو لأحد المشاركين.


----------



## ابو هدير (18 يناير 2009)

مشكور على التوضيح اخ اوكسجين


----------



## alaa_1986 (18 يناير 2009)

شكراoxygeen على التوضيح والافادة ( أسلوب متميز كالعادة)...
وأعتذر عن التأخر في الرد ..
يبدو أن السؤال عندي هذه المرة بس أخشى أن خبرتي متواضعة جدا بالنسبة للكثير وأن السؤال يكون بسيط أو ليس بنفس مستوى الأسئلة المطروحة .. 
على كل حال أنا سأطرح سؤال وأنتظر الإجابة بالتأكيد ستكون سريعة ثم سؤال من الأسئلة المتمزة مرة أخرى
من هو مصمم مدينة شاديجار وأين تقع وما الذي يميز تصميمها ؟


----------



## ابو هدير (18 يناير 2009)

اظن مصمم مدينة شاديجر هو المعماري الفرنسي لوكوربوزيه وتقع في الهند 
يميز تصميمها انها مستوحاه من مراصد ضبط مواقيت الصلاة التي عرفت في الهند في عهد السلطان أكبر


----------



## أمنيتى (19 يناير 2009)

فادي أحمد أورفلي قال:


> أولا الموضوع جميل لكن نريد من الإدارة المشاركة وتثبيت الإجابات الصحيحة على الأسئلة المطروحة حتى لا تكثر الأسئلة دون معرفة الإجابات الصحيحة عن بعضها وشكرا


 وياريت الهدف لايكون معرفة تاريخ فحسب


----------



## أمنيتى (19 يناير 2009)

كان الوضع هنا ياإخوان من سيربح المليون


----------



## معماري لاحقا (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
أأسف للتأخير لاني بامتحن ادعولي .
ليس يقتصر هذا الموضوع فقط علي التذكير او الاختبار التاريخي لا ولكن هو عرض لما يدور باذهان الاعضاء المحترمين والذين هم كلما انا دخلت علي الموضوع اكتسبت تذكره و معلومة جديدة .
اذن الموضوع مفتوح لجميع الاراء وكذلك الاسئلة للنستفيد جميعا واشكرك امنيتي علي المشاركة ورأيك البنا واتمني ان تتفاعل معنا دومت بخير .
يا بشمهندس اوكسجين انت كل يوم بتتحفني بمعلومة شكل بارك الله فيك وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك واخي واستاذي ابو هدير والاخت hipaوجميع المشاركين بارك الله فيكم بجد انا بفرح لما بحس بالامان من المعماريين مثلكم قبل ما اتخرج .
تحياتي وامنياتي للجميع كل الصحة والخير ان شاء الله .

سؤال جديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما الفرق بين الرومانسية والعقلانية في العمارة ولما لا نستخدمهما معا في وطننا العربي ؟؟؟؟
سؤال عام ؟
معمارنا العربي الي اين ؟
 اشكركم علي سعة صدوركم 
 دومتم بكل خير


----------



## alaa_1986 (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ....
أخي أبو هدير صحيح المعماري الفرنسي لوكوربوزييه هو من قام بتخطيط مدينة شانديجار التي تقع في الهند وتصميم بعض أهم المباني العامة فيها أما باقي الجزء الأكبر من المدينة كان مهمة فريقه فأغلب المساكن صممها Pierre Jeanneret و فريق الزوج والزوجة Maxwell Fry and Jane Drew بالتعاون مع تسعة من المعماريين الهنود . قسم لوكوربوزييه المدينة إلى وحدات تسمى (قطاعات) ويكون كل قطاع متكامل ومحقق للاكتفاء الذاتي وتوفير أماكن العيش والعمل والترفيه وتتصل القطاعات مع بعضها عن طريق شبكة من الطرق .
ومن الخصائص المعمارية لمدينة شانديجار هو (الصدق في المواد) حيث أن مباني المدينة تركت كلها تقريبا بأسطح خرسانية بدون تشطيب


----------



## alaa_1986 (20 يناير 2009)

أخي معماري لاحقا .. 
في البداية أشكرك على فكرة الموضوع المتميزة 
وأتفق معك في أن مجال الاسئلة يشمل كل الأوجه تاريخية وعامة وأفكار 
ووفقك الله


----------



## ابو هدير (20 يناير 2009)

*ومن الخصائص المعمارية لمدينة شانديجار هو (الصدق في المواد) حيث أن مباني المدينة تركت كلها تقريبا بأسطح خرسانية بدون تشطيب*

مشكوووره اخت علا على المعلومات الحلوه ..


----------



## alaa_1986 (21 يناير 2009)

أخي أبو هدير أشكرك على تفاعلك المستمر وتواصلك وأتمنى لك التوفيق دائما ولكل المتميزين في هذا المنتدى 
وأتمنى للمواضيع أن تستمر من تميز إلى تميز . 
(آلاء) : Alaa


----------



## ابو هدير (22 يناير 2009)

مشكورة اخت الا...كلك ذوق


----------



## معماري لاحقا (22 يناير 2009)

اسف علي التأخير لاني بامتحن الايام دي ..........
مافيش اسئلة جديدة والا اية؟


----------



## ابو هدير (22 يناير 2009)

منتظرينك طولت الغيبة"معماري لاحقاً" ومو متعودين عغيابك.. يالله نشوف اسئلتك اطرح سؤالك ..
والله يوفقك بشان اختبارتك


----------



## معماري لاحقا (23 يناير 2009)

سؤال جديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما الفرق بين الرومانسية والعقلانية في العمارة ولما لا نستخدمهما معا في وطننا العربي ؟؟؟؟
سؤال عام ؟
معمارنا العربي الي اين ؟
اشكركم علي سعة صدوركم 
دومتم بكل خير​


----------



## العرابي (23 يناير 2009)

محمد ظاهر قال:


> المعماري هو ليكوربزية الفرنسي و اكبر دليل على دلك هي مشروع فيلا الشلال التي استخدم فيها الكنتليفر الطائر من الخرسانة المسلحة



لتصحيح .. اخي فيلا الشلال هي من تصميم فرانك لويد رايد 

ومقولة less is more

هي للمعماري الكبير ميس فاندروه

وتظهر بشكل واضح في تصاميمه


----------



## معماري لاحقا (23 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخي العرابي علي الافادة والمشاركة الفعالة


----------



## ابو هدير (23 يناير 2009)

الرومانسية اكثر انعزلاً وتذهب الى معانقة وتمجيد الذات 
الكلاسيكية تقليد ومحاكاه وتغني بالماضي حتى وصل ببعضهم القول (ليس بالامكان الاتيان بافضل مماكان)
طبعاً الاجابه اجتهاد شخصي مني.....نترك المجال للاخوه


----------



## معماري لاحقا (23 يناير 2009)

جميل يا ابو هدير ......
اشكرك علي التفاعل المعتاد منك


----------



## ابو هدير (23 يناير 2009)

اما بشان معمارن العربي وعمارتنا العربية فالحديث طويل على هذا الموضوع ..خاصة بعد ادخال المباني المستورده ...زي الابراج والمباني الدواره ...وغيرهم فالبعد عن روح المكان وجذور التراث والحضاره .. اضاع ارث عربي وحضاري واسلامي عظيم...
ايضاً انبهارنا كمعماريين قبل العامه بما انتجته التكنولوجيا الغربية بل والدعوه اليها برأي دعوه نحو الضياع والدمار والشتات ..ماذا نعتقد متأؤله عماتنا العربية بعد كم سنه ..اظن نحو الضياع والشتات...
من خلال مناقشة مع احد الدكاتره الذي يعمل مع الالما يقول الدكتور انه البرفيسور المشرف يقول بالحرف الواحد وبعجب ان العرب اغبياء يقول نبني التكنولوجيا وحتى وان كانت ضد المناخ لنأخذ جزء من عائدات الشركه المشرفة على الصيانه ومن اجل استمرار الصيانه واستمرار العمل ..
انا من خلال كلامي لااريد ان يلاحظ الاخوه اني ضد التكنولوجيا و لااقول تقليد التراث ولاكن المحافظة مع التجديد.................


----------



## ابو هدير (23 يناير 2009)

مع الالمان


----------



## معماري لاحقا (25 يناير 2009)

صدقت اخي ابو هدير صدقت ومن هنا ممكن نقول لانفسنا كامعماريين مسئوليين عن تجسيد التاريخ الذي يحكي نفسه لكل جيل ياتي الي الدنيا ...
نطرح سؤال من خلال كلامك ابو هدير لانفسنا 
هل نرتضي بدخول عقول الغرب بالتكنولوجيا التي تجسد تاريخهم بعقولهم ام اننا نظل نسيؤ بنهج العقل المعماري العربي الذي ساد تاريخنا بالاتباع الاعقل في زمن لا الحقه من استاذي ومعلمي الذي لم اراه حسن فتحي وغيره من النوادر المعمارية التي بنت نفسها علي تكريس التاريخ للامة المعمارية بكل صدق ؟

السؤال هام جدا نريد لحل .........

اترك التعليق لكم


----------



## me3mary85 (25 يناير 2009)

بصراحة فكره جميلة جدا بس كنا عايزين اهتمام اكبر بالفكرة بحيث ان يكون فى سؤال كل يوم على الاقل
وشكرا


----------



## زينه (25 يناير 2009)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

موضوع راااااائع بجد :85:وملوش حل :d

والكلام كبيييييييير اوى :8:

*الله يوفقكم جميعا ويبارك فى علمكم 

:56::56:
*
​


----------



## ابو هدير (25 يناير 2009)

tفي حلول كثيره جداً في ابحاث في تطوير لتقنيات قديمة لتواجة العصر وتتأقلم معه


----------



## oxygeen (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
يبدو أن الموضوع تغير منذ آخر زيارة.
أخ معماري لاحقا : في رأيي أرجو أن تبقى الأسئلة في إطار الموضوع "اختبر معلوماتك المعماريه"
يعني أجوبتها إما صحيحة أو خاطئة وليست جدلية.
هناك مواضيع أخرى في المنتدى تطرح هذه المواضيع العامة و المهمة حقا.. لكن ما أعجبني في هذا الموضوع أصلا هو الطبع الترفيهي و المفيد في نفس الوقت.
آسف على الإطالة...


----------



## معماري لاحقا (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اضح لك اخي اكسجين اننا لم نخرج عن المألوف للموضوع وهذا يرجع في النهاية ان من اختبارنا لمعلوماتنا المعمارية اننا كيف نحكم علي مستقبل معمارنا والا اية.....
كما ان اخي ابو هدير الذي ينير معلوماتي حقا كل يوم اشيد بفكره المستنير الذي اتاح لي ولاخوتي المعماريين ان من حكم الاحتكاك باختبار معلوماتنا المعمارية لا مقتصرا علي الاسئلة فقط كما طلب معظم المشاركيين الافاضل .....
وهذا احبزه حقا . كما اترك لك الاتاحة لطرح اسالتك المفيدة .
 التعليق مستمر .............
هل نرتضي بدخول عقول الغرب بالتكنولوجيا التي تجسد تاريخهم بعقولهم ام اننا نظل نسيؤ بنهج العقل المعماري العربي الذي ساد تاريخنا بالاتباع الاعقل في زمن لا الحقه من استاذي ومعلمي الذي لم اراه حسن فتحي وغيره من النوادر المعمارية التي بنت نفسها علي تكريس التاريخ للامة المعمارية بكل صدق ؟

السؤال هام جدا نريد لحل .........

اترك التعليق لكم

كما اننا لا نتجاهل عن مضمون موضوعنا............
ما الفائدة التي اتت بها تغريب الشرق من فكرة باريس الشرق ؟


----------



## ابو هدير (26 يناير 2009)

.....................................


----------



## oxygeen (26 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم

أخ معماري لاحقا : ما قصدته أن ماشدني في الموضوع أصلا هو الإيقاع السريع (يطرح سؤال وبعد الإجابة الصحيحة ينتقل السؤال ....وهكذا).
أما الأسئلة الجدلية فهي مهمة حقا لكن لا يمكن أن نحكم على أجوبتها بالصح أو الخطأ.
فأنا شخصيا فقدت إهتمامي بالموضوع.
يبقى هذا مجرد رأي.
وأشكرك على رحابة صدرك. 
*


----------



## ابو هدير (26 يناير 2009)

الأسئلة الجدلية فهي مهمة حقا لكن لا يمكن أن نحكم على أجوبتها بالصح أو الخطأ
اشاركك الراي هنا


----------



## معماري لاحقا (27 يناير 2009)

سؤال جديد 
ما الفائدة التي اتت بها تغريب الشرق من فكرة باريس الشرق ؟


----------



## معماري لاحقا (3 فبراير 2009)

عودوا احمد ورجعنا تاني بعد الامتحانات والطحن مافيش اي اسئلة والا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يمن اعمار (10 فبراير 2009)

المزيد من الاسألة ياشباب الموضوع جميل جداً


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (24 يونيو 2010)

فكرة رائعة فعلا
جزاك الله خيرا عنها


----------



## انور يس شوقى (22 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يذيدك


----------



## بلقاسم قحام (23 أبريل 2011)

اظن انه المعماري البرازيلي oscar neimiar


----------



## M.ATWA (23 أبريل 2011)

رائع جدا حواراتكم وجدالاتكم وردكم الجميل لبعض كل دا بيؤكد إنكم فعلا في ترابط وحب ومتنسووش برده إن دا واحد من أهم أهداف " ملتقي المهندسين العرب " إن كلنا روح وعقل ومشاعر واحده

بالنسبة للمشاعر بقا أنا عاوز أتجوز وكمان كفاية كدا عاوز أنزل مصر دعواتكم ليا


----------



## بلقاسم قحام (23 أبريل 2011)

Alvar Aalto


----------



## بلقاسم قحام (23 أبريل 2011)

المهندس البرازيلي oscar nimiar


----------

